# Working hostels/ work stay



## Key West (Nov 1, 2016)

Do you know of any free work stay hostels that have great owners and fun amenities? I found a couple looking for paid hostel work, but can't seem to come across any now that I'm trying. I'm on the goldcoat so anywhere within 500k is doable. It's proven difficult finding paid work since this season is on its way so figured I'll get paid in experience and maybe meet some friends. thanks for any advice or recommendations


----------

